# Safe Medications for a planted tank



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey this is my first planted tank. I had to nuke my tank with aqua-sol a week or two ago and some of my plants have never been the same since. Soooo here is the question. What medications are plant safe? Basically, what are the do's and don'ts of medicating a planted tank?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

good question! 
I have never had any problems with medications affecting my plants.- not even salt left in the tank for a few weeks.
The only thing that bothered my plants was the plant fertilizer Flourish Excell- it melted my jungle vals.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I found one!!!

Primafix from API, good against fungus infections on fish, safe for plants and inverts. I give it thumbs up.


----------



## _Jay (Jul 3, 2009)

> The only thing that bothered my plants was the plant fertilizer Flourish Excell- it melted my jungle vals.


Seachem Excel is really not a plant fertilizer...It is a chemical compound that is adsorbed by plant leaves and converted into CO2 by plant cells. Seachem is upfront on the fact that some aquatic plants are adversely effected by the product especially anacharis and cabomba. I have never had it affect my Vals. Interestingly, it is not well tolerated by some algae.

Jay


----------

